# Stilts for the kids and serving boards



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Late to post but with the holiday hullabaloo I'm just getting to it. This is really the first year I've made any WW'ing projects. A modest effort but I'm pleased with how things came out. I also have some wine balancers nearly done but not ready to post pix.

Stilts! Thought I'd make something fun for my 10 and 8 year old kids. They love them and my daughter is starting to be able to walk on them already. Got the plan here:
http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/how-to/intro/0,,20176012,00.html



















I also made four serving boards, three in cherry and maple like these and one with walnut and maple. The walnut had a streak of sapwood which I think was pretty cool. Forgot to take a pic before giving it to my boss. These went to my in-laws and my wife's sister. They were very pleased.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

I remember my dad making me some stilts when I was a kid. They were much more crude, but I still liked them. Your kids should love those.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

Itchytoe said:


> I remember my dad making me some stilts when I was a kid. They were much more crude, but I still liked them. Your kids should love those.


Yup. Me too. I played with mine for a long time. I gotta make some for my grand kids.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Back out in the sticks we called them tom walkers, don't know why, just did.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nicely done. I love everything. Great work


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Love the stilts! My uncle made a set for me out of cherry when I was a kid....musta put a 1000 miles on those things. I made a set similar to yours for my kids out of pine railing material before I was even into woodworking....they've put a 1000 miles on those too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys. The kids are having fun trying to walk on the lowest setting. My daughter was so excited when she could turn around! I tried to get the least expensive pine rail but one of the only two left at Lowes was so crooked it looked like Zeus' thunderbolt. These are hemlock handrails at just a few bucks more. Finished with shellac, but I'm thinking I might add a some lacquer for durability.


----------

